# Dankung 0.55mm Green Flatband Latex



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I've got some of this stuff in the mail. Pretty damn thick - plan on using it for beginner bandsets that will get abused, since I can't get reliably good office rubber. The esselte office bands are proving to be a bit irregular. Hopefully this latex will be nice and thick and long lasting for rock throwing for people I give slingshots to.

Will post a review when it arrives, here. Many people with direct experience with this stuff?


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

It's waiting in my queue - I had a slingshot with strip of this sheet, but gave it to @kubys.

It feels a thinner than TBG and I'm is of course weaker. Still haven't tested it seriously yet (also I don't have chrony).


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

It's quite a bit thicker, from what I've researched. I'll post the details here when it arrives.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

The latex arrived yesterday!

Here are my first impressions of the Dankung green latex.

I tried to hit dankung.com just then, but University network policy states.



> *Access to this web site dankung.com has been blocked because the web category Weapons is not permitted. :angrymod:*


Anyway: First impressions!

Visual:

For green latex, it's extremely baby blue  They obviously were out of green latex, and I don't care anyway, so the powder baby blue is fine.

The latex is obviously a pre-cut, rebranded exercise band as the corners of this 5 ft length are rounded, and others have reported that theirs was branded with "Yoga" on it. No surprises there, either.

Packing:

They packed it quite energetically, and the two weeks in the post has creased the latex a decent amount, which makes cutting it a bit tricky, but I rolled a 19 and with my high dex modifier, I was able to make bandset without too much trouble.

Mat Feel (hey, it matters!):

In comparison to TBG (a hard comparison to make considering TBG's quality standards), it doesn't feel as good on the cutting mat as TBG and walks around a bit more and is a little bit trickier to handle.

Stretch:
I didn't use purely scientific method, I just grabbed a 5cm long bit and gripped it as hard as I could, and stretched it to bottoming out. It stretched to 600% as we expect of our latex, but it does elongate semi-permanently a little, similar to office rubber but not nearly as pronounced.

For some reason, I thought this latex was going to be thicker than TBG (I obviously didn't read the TBG charts properly) but it eyeballs and fells slightly thinner.

Performance: 
I haven't done extensive testing yet. I made a set of 20mm straight cuts stretched to about 5:1 with a home-made kangaroo pouch and threw some 8mm and 9.5mm into a scrap sheet hanging in my kitchen. Clearly not a performance test, but I wanted to see if it'd thump as I'd hoped. The results? Really good for target shooting. I'm [email protected] deep in assignments for uni still (I'm writing this from the Curtin University library :banghead: ) but when I've got time, I'll do a comparison of it with TBG, but from the 20 rounds I shot through my Peerless with the 20mm straight cuts, it's a great latex for target shooting. It whumped the ammo with easily enough power than you need for 8-15 meter target shooting.

Longevity: 
I've shot 20 rounds through it - what do you want from me people? 

Wife: 
Rose says she likes the colour and said my Peerless was "cute" with the jaunty little blue bands. :wub:

Should you get some?
You mean, you haven't? Yeah, if you're like me and you live somewhere where TBG is fairly pricey in shipping, this is a very usable latex. It doesn't feel as quality as TBG, but the price is right and I feel it's good value for what I paid for it. I have a roll of TBG, Metron (I think) Black (TBB Equiv) and Dankung .55 flatband and about 15 meters of almost every dankung tubing available- they've all got their uses and I'm glad I've got them in my slingshot toolbox. Unless you're just absolutely perfectly happy with TBG, can afford the upfront cost (per bandset, it's cheap, I know) and don't get bored with using the same thing everyday, then I recommend adding this stuff to your experimentation shopping list.


----------



## jokso (Mar 8, 2013)

I just got this in my mail, and since these are my first flats, I would appreciate some advice in cutting.

I want to shoot 8.5mm lead and .38 steel as fast as possible. So what kind a taper to use? 25mm to 10mm, or something else? Single or double?


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

As fast as possible is a loaded statement! What purpose are you shooting for? What speeds are you trying to achieve? What's your draw length?

I've only made a single set of bands with this stuff 20mm straight cuts. Fast enough for target shooting, but of course, I'll experiment later when I get more experience with it.

Why don't you do some experimentation and let us know.


----------



## jokso (Mar 8, 2013)

Hunting of course, i can target practice with my old marksman tubes
Draw length is 85cm/33.4 inches....would like to go over 240fps.

I will experiment, just need some general guidelines - like dont go over 40mm at fork, ammo matching etc...


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

"Of course"? Excweeeeeeeze me! Don't assume that just because you're talking about fast steel, that you're talking about hunting. Especially when you're asking about how to make 8mm steel go fast.

If you're accurate enough to hit your game in the head reliably, then I suspect you don't need help in cutting bands to match your ammo speed because you've been shooting for ages.


----------



## jokso (Mar 8, 2013)

Well it was not my intention to appear cocky or something, just thought it was obvious about hunting, and if you read my 2 posts a little more careful, you can see that:

1. Its not 8mm steel, it is 9.5mm steel and 8.5mm lead, which is a big difference since I insta killed few large crows with body shots(1842 tubes)
2. These are my first flats...


----------

